# Fanta the Grand Daddy!



## Canadacan (Feb 1, 2020)

I had been searching for many years for this Fanta 26 oz ACL, often I found them on line but either they were sold already, not for sale, or too pricey!
But I finally landed one! This is the second style released in 1961...and this example is dated 1961, and the third style was introduced in about 1967-68. I have never seen a quart in the first bottle style and doubt one even exists.
Fanta was released in the USA in 1959 and in Canada it was 1960.
I'm not sure if I ever posted my other Fanta bottles, so hard to keep track of!...lol, but I will post them anyways.





This is the first style carton and ribbed bottle.





I'm still missing many examples that I have seen from fellow collectors across Canada, but I do have a good chunk of them!




This is a Fanta sign I picked up a few years ago, I'm currently cleaning it to remove a layer of smoke and grunge, that process is going quite well.
Last year I picked up one of those wire metal frames with a Coke ad in it,  I may display this one in it at some point.




Here is another carboard ad, I do believe this image came from a friend of mine. this particular ad was dated 1965.




A few bottles from a fellow collector, and a few variations I don't have!



USA Fanta poster-1959 Spokan WA intro




Fanta-Brandon Sun August 4, 1960




And what Fanta post would be complete with out some of my cans!
This the early 1960-64 12oz can, the lemon-lime is not mine.


----------



## slugplate (Feb 1, 2020)

Canadacan said:


> I had been searching for many years for this Fanta 26 oz ACL, often I found them on line but either they were sold already, not for sale, or too pricey!
> But I finally landed one! This is the second style released in 1961...and this example is dated 1961, and the third style was introduced in about 1967-68. I have never seen a quart in the first bottle style and doubt one even exists.
> Fanta was released in the USA in 1959 and in Canada it was 1960.
> I'm not sure if I ever posted my other Fanta bottles, so hard to keep track of!...lol, but I will post them anyways.View attachment 202048
> ...


Nice collection! Love the cans and ads.


----------



## RCO (Feb 1, 2020)

I have a couple different Fanta bottles that I've found over the years , but still have yet to find a no deposit no return Fanta bottle 

do have a small green and clear bottle , came across some Fanta cans before but usually not in good condition , never found any early 60's era cans in the wild ( as I don't recognise that design )  , ones I find seem to be late 60's or 70's era


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 1, 2020)

Those are all great looking bottles. It's always cool to see all the different variations lined up.


----------



## HouTxSoda (Feb 3, 2020)

Were the clear bottles used for some flavors, and the green ones for others, or did the color of glass not matter for the contents ?


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 3, 2020)

HouTxSoda said:


> Were the clear bottles used for some flavors, and the green ones for others, or did the color of glass not matter for the contents ?


Yes, Green for Lemon-lime, ginger ale, and clear for orange, grape, root beer, cream soda.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Feb 12, 2020)

Nice write-up. Love those Orange flavor cans!


----------



## JKL (Feb 15, 2020)

Thanks for sharing the great pictures of the bottles and cans.  I find the ads to be equally interesting.  I learned something new when one of the ads mentioned it was a European drink before North America.
I have attached my Fanta stuff that I have collected over the years.  I know many collectors don't collect quart bottles because  of the size but I still find them awesome and sometimes find them harder to find.   The gallon syrup jugs are cool too.  One even has the water to syrup ratio written on the bottle with a marker.


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 15, 2020)

@JKL Your Welcome! and thanks for sharing too!... some stuff I've not seen before, like the second NDNR embossed and the green paper label 6oz. 
Love that orange plastic carrier!..and I have not seen those particular syrup jugs.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 24, 2021)

Canadacan said:


> @JKL Your Welcome! and thanks for sharing too!... some stuff I've not seen before, like the second NDNR embossed and the green paper label 6oz.
> Love that orange plastic carrier!..and I have not seen those particular syrup jugs.





Canadacan said:


> @JKL Your Welcome! and thanks for sharing too!... some stuff I've not seen before, like the second NDNR embossed and the green paper label 6oz.
> Love that orange plastic carrier!..and I have not seen those particular syrup jugs.


I found the Fanta clear 10oz NDNR ribbed bottle snorkeling in Lake Champlain this weekend. I came across this site trying to find out more info about the bottle. I read in your post that you collect and I’m happy to give it to you for free. I don’t collect bottles. Contact me if you would like to have it. Bottle needs a good inside cleaning and is in perfect shape. Amazing it’s been in the lake for 50+ years. 
anthonyseidita@icloud.com


----------

